# Win XP: Midi-Musik-Keyboard anschließen



## Pflaumi (25. Februar 2004)

Ich habe ein Midi-Keyboard von Yamaha und möchte es an meinem Computer anschließen. Ich habe WIN XP.

Ich schließe das Board an dem Gameport (Joystick) eingang an (mit zwei Kabeln, Midi IN und Midi OUT)

Unter WIn 98 und darunter konnte ich unter Sstemsteuerung --> Multimedia --> Keyboard hinzufügen mein Musikinstrument konfigurieren.

Unter win XP gibt es diese Funktion nicht mehr!

wer weiß rat?
DANKE


----------

